# How to do NFP Post Partum?



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm a temper only, my cervix is really high and my fingers really short so tracking symptoms has never been an option for me. It's never been an issue 'cause temping has been very reliable. However, I'm almost 6 weeks pp and nervous about having sex before my period comes. We're not sleeping reliably enough for me to get a good temperature every day and I'm not sure how to reconcile all of these things. This baby was conceived with a condom, so I don't trust that either! I feel like I have no good options and I'm scared of doing it, but so anxious to do it, too!

Would these ovulation predictors be reasonable? I'm not sure how I'd use them.

http://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Step-Ovulation-Strips-50-Count/dp/B004IJHDN6/ref=pd_sim_hpc_3

WWYD?


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

TCOYF has a section on how to chart pp, so I'd recommend you check it out. I have had great success with temping and paying attention to cervical fluid, which you can do even without checking cervical position. (I have a tilted uterus and can't check my CP reliably, either!) I'm not a fan of ovulation predicters because they confuse a lot of people and can't tell you anything more than temps/CF anyway.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you nursing? If so, you could possibly qualify for LAM.

http://kellymom.com/bf/normal/fertility/

Also, if you are nursing, you may not get your fertility back for some time. Although you say you have trouble checking your cervix, you can still make mucus observations. Temping will really do you no good until after you get your first cycle. I mean, it's not like you can't temp. But it won't be helpful until you ovulate. I'm 14 months pp and I still haven't got my first AF.

For breastfeeding and prior to your first period check everyday for mucus. Any wet sensations throughout the day count as a wet day. After 4 dry days in a row you can consider yourself in your infertile pre-ovulatory phase of your cycle. As long as you stay dry, you stay infertile. If you have a wet day, you need to wait until you dry up for 4 days before you are considered back in phase 1 again.


----------

